# 7970HD openCL, drivers, DAG files and many more; >



## konieczko (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi guys, 
Glad that I've found this community focusing on tech side without this crypto-yolo-effect ; )

I've built a rig using three oldish 7970 (120$ piece/ 27-30 MH/s on ETH with no OC..) everything is just fine but from time to time I encounter a problems that i just can't fix on my own.
First of all while mining ETH via ETH miner on hiveOS I have some issues with openCL. 

first problem is connected with openCL i guess:
While booting up hiveOS ETH miner starts with it yet during the initiation i get this error:
-openCL int failed. clCreatecommandque cl out of host memory (-6) 
-error cl enqueue writebuffer cl invalid command queue (-36 )
I've managed to resolve it with command: export GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR=1
but tbh i have no clue why does it work.

ETH miner is working but i couldn't OC the cards via hiveOS website. somehow, despite the fact that i see full information about cards in hiveos cockpit, setting are not loaded into them - ok, thats not that important for me right now) after few attempts of OCing them with linux commands (i guess i didnt do well as the hashrate didnt change at all) i decided to switch from ETH miner (im not going to mine ETH in a long run - i have free electricity so i can risk more with coins like Raven coin). I've downloaded few x16r miners but due to the fact im linux newbie, it took me time to launch them. finally i was able to use avermore miner. Ive tried to OC them and again I guess i didnt do well as system was crashing all the time (card temp was constantly around 75-80C). I've decided to move back to windows and try minig RVN coin with it. 

I've installed newest drivers (firstly 18.5.1 than 18.6.1). I've followed the steps, configured the .bat file etc. and.. miner didn't run. doesn't matter which miner i've used they always crashed immediately after start. I've tried to change different parameters:
set GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR=1
set GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1
set GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100
set GPU_SINGLE_ALLOC_PERCENT=100
set GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE=100
but it didn't help. So after linux failure i've dug into drivers and openCL and found some people having problems with AMD SDK APP. So I've wiped out all drivers from my windows, i've installed 18.6.1 again, then i've installed AMD SDK APP 3.0 and checked if my cards use openCL and they dont..:





I've tried multiplies settings/miners but nothing has worked out for me. 
I've decided i will switch to claymore dual mining to get some xvg/sia coins..
Yet i've encountered openCL thing again:
1. cannot build openCL for c1/c0
I didnt install any drivers under linux so i guess that might be that..
so i changed 64BIT_PTR to 1
And then:
1. not enough memory / DAG issue (yes those cards have only 3gb but they did work with ETH miner..?)
2. open cl error -61 cannot allocate big buffer for dag
3. open cl error -38
and the system crashes..
i'm clueless. I would appreciate any help/advice's where to look for solution
additionally, do You guys know a working program for AMD oc under linux? those which i've used weren't the best ones..
Best regards!
Mark


----------

